# 96 b14 200sx coilovers?



## hamlin11 (May 28, 2010)

I'm trying to find a good coilover set-up for my 96' 200sx that's going to be a nasa performance touring car. it's about to get the sr20de swap and if anyone can send pics of there coilover set ups or give ideas i'd appreciate it! thanks


----------

